# El Toro "Time to Bring the Gains"



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*So its that time, 10 weeks to my honeymoon, got to hand some trophies out at the Liverpool show on behalf of my supplement sponsor and also need to be looking in good shape for bodypower when im rocking the Activlab stand on the Saturday... "Feel free to come say Hi if your there".*

*
*

*
Diet will be in 2 halfs, without going into too much detail it will be low carb "But more than usual for me" mon to sat, A cheat meal on the Sat night and carb up on the sunday morning consisting of simple carbs.*

*
After 5 weeks Ill cut the sunday carb up out.*

*
*

*
Suppement will be provided by my sponsor*

*
*

*
BCAA Extra... 1 drink in between ever meal and whilst doing cardio sessions.*

*
Amino complex... 4 tablets with every meal to imporove the BV.*

*
Nitro caps... 4 tablets am, and 4 tablets pm*

*
Dibencozide... 1 tablet 2 x ed... weight stimulator.*

*
Masterdrink... intra workout...bcaa.*

*
masterbar post workout...creatine*

*
Crea shot pre work out.*

*
Optimen multi vit 3 x ed*

*
eskimo caps*

*
vid d*

*
vit c*

*
vit e*

*
DHEA*

*
primal greens.*

*
Anyone ordering any supplements from **www.activlab.co.uk** can use my discount code for 10% off **AT050213a*

*
*

*
Gear of choice will be BSI as I did I trial erlier in the year with great results.*

*
*

*
**Week 1-10 mtren ds mon-fri*

*
week 1 - 5 Anavar @ 200mg ed*

*
Week 1- 5 Tren E 500mg ew*

*
Week 1-10 Mast E 400 mg ew*

*
Week 5 -10 Tren extreme 2ml ew*

*
Week 5- 10 Halotestin 30mg ed*

*
*

*
Nolvadex 20mg ed and arimadex at 1mg ed.*

*
2 weeks honeymoon then start pct of clomid and nolva.*

*
*

*
HGH 4iu ed 2iu am and 2iu pm*

*
Ghrp 2 and Modgrf 129, 100mcg 3 x ed*

Training system

Monday Arms

Tuesday Legs

Wed off

Thursday Chest and biceps

Friday Shoulders and Triceps

Saturday Back..

Cardio is 30 mins in the day whilst im at work and 30 mins at night at home before bed...This is the plan but mint not happen every day lol..

Starting stats, 5.5" short ass, 180lbs, 15 % body fat.

Ive no idea whats going to happen with my weight and dont really care aslong as I look good at the end off it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Boom!!!! In for this


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Boom!!!! In for this


haha That was quick I was just going to my last thread to reply to your post with the link lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Will you be doing 30mins fasted cardio or just when you can?

Also what dose of test?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> haha That was quick I was just going to my last thread to reply to your post with the link lol


literally just refreshed the home page and saw this haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Will you be doing 30mins fasted cardio or just when you can?
> 
> Also what dose of test?


I do as always fasted training but with bcaa's no stop catobolism but by the time I do first cardio session at 11;30 ill have some carbs in me and also at night there will be a little carbs there but hardly any.

Test is in the form of mtren ds as theres 100mg test in each ml and doing it monday to friday with an extra ml on mondays arm session so thats 600mg.

did 0.5 in each tri and bi this morning but I have quite big biceps anyway and the pump was too much to handle so ill be doing 1ml in each tri next monday and leaving my biceps as they pump up no problem any way...All weight up already so everything is working well


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ah didnt realise it has test in as well. Cant wait to see results You gna get a pic up each week?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Subbed interesting to see how it all worksout


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ah didnt realise it has test in as well. Cant wait to see results You gna get a pic up each week?


2500mcg mtren, 50mg d.bol and 100mg test each ml mate.

Will put pics up every 4-5 weeks after each body fat test with results.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

You gonna be posting up your diet/intake aswell mate?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I can't see this thread being short of subscribers!

I'm in


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best el toro .


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> You gonna be posting up your diet/intake aswell mate?


Diet stays prety much the same, today was

Hydro whey, 2 scoops cnp pro fuel, master bar pwo

meal 1 ; 10 eggs, 5 yolks

Meal 2 300g steak burgers, sweet potato, broccoli

Meal 3 ; 150g chicken, 3 scoops whey protein

Meal 4 ; 200g steak, green veg

Meal 5 ; 6 egg whites, 2 scoops casein.

BCAA xtra drink in between every meal and 4 amino complex tablets with every meal.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Todays training "Arms"*

*
*

*
Tricep rope ext x 3*

*
Preacher curl x 3 "Single arm"*

*
Upright seated EZ skull crushers x 3.... nearly lifted double the weight, that mtren ds is crazy lol * 

*
Seated dunbel bicep curls x 3*

*
flat bench dumbell skull crushers x 3*

*
bent over hammer curls, single arm x 2*

*
wide grip strait bar tricep pushdowns x 3*

*
Job done !*

*
Oh and note to self, no need to do 0.5ml mtren ds in bicep aswel as tricep, the pump was too insane so 1ml in each tricep next time, Although the good point was when I was doing my skull crushers my biceps was so pumped it acted as a cushion lol*


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Diet stays prety much the same, today was
> 
> Hydro whey, 2 scoops cnp pro fuel, master bar pwo
> 
> ...


I don't know how you don't go mental without ever eating carbs like rice, pasta, bread etc!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

When's your next Poliquin measurement thing that you've been having?

10 weeks left till there's a Mrs El Toro - does she train at all?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> I don't know how you don't go mental without ever eating carbs like rice, pasta, bread etc!


Its like detox mate,once you forget about it then its no big deal


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> When's your next Poliquin measurement thing that you've been having?
> 
> 10 weeks left till there's a Mrs El Toro - does she train at all?


Next one is on the 1st may mate for me and mrs soon to be El Toro lol, she does the bio sig diet but doesnt train, Since we both started doing it 12 month ago she went from 29% bodyfat to 19% on her last measurement which is below average for a woman and good going to say she doesnt even train "Although we have just got a treadmill in the last 4 weeks".


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Its like detox mate,once you forget about it then its no big deal


i found even after a week i wasnt really missing carbs at all. think sweet potato only carb source i miss. only cus i make yummy wedges out of them


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i found even after a week i wasnt really missing carbs at all. think sweet potato only carb source i miss. only cus i make yummy wedges out of them


They will have there role to play in your diet again some day mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i found even after a week i wasnt really missing carbs at all. think sweet potato only carb source i miss. only cus i make yummy wedges out of them


I get sweet pots nurr nurrrr :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SlimFat said:


> I get sweet pots nurr nurrrr :laugh:


**** off you haha


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Subbed mate, the refeed Sunday morning won't be beneficial after the cheat meal Saturday mate I think ? I deplete the day before extra hard to make sure I'm empty, only take in 1800 cals


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Subbed mate, the refeed Sunday morning won't be beneficial after the cheat meal Saturday mate I think ? I deplete the day before extra hard to make sure I'm empty, only take in 1800 cals


Im depleted all week really bud so it defo fills up the glycogen, the cheat meal is just a main, was burger n chips this week without the usual choc fudge cake lol, im not going as mad as you on the re feed just a

Nice carb up


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Do u not recon the high fats and simple carbs so close before might make a diff tho mate? Ivee not tried it so I don't know how it would affect me.. I do a high rep workout with no post workout sugars last day too lol .. I'm just thinking of max results Mate


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Best of luck mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Do u not recon the high fats and simple carbs so close before might make a diff tho mate? Ivee not tried it so I don't know how it would affect me.. I do a high rep workout with no post workout sugars last day too lol .. I'm just thinking of max results Mate


I dont think it should make a diff mate cos im only around 80g max all week with an hour cardio ed and high volume training, tbh only reason i have the cheat meal is cos its just a time me n the lass go out together but i think considering how strict i am in the week it agould be ok...

After a few weeks ill be changing to carbing up on complex carbs ie sweet potatos like i used to do pre comp .)


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Simple all the way mate that skipload the guy 'skip' gets his clients growing into there competition prep down to stage weight


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Do miss big pizzas and warm cookie dough tho ha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Simple all the way mate that skipload the guy 'skip' gets his clients growing into there competition prep down to stage weight


Yeh but you can still carb up on complex carbs aswel mate, this is how we used to carb up 2 days before a show we would have a baked potato every hour through the day and could look totaly different after a load.

I know what your saying though bud but theres more than one way to skin a cat and i think in the long run the complex carb way will suit me best as i am insulin sensitive


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Do miss big pizzas and warm cookie dough tho ha


Yeh pizza is off the menu for me now too mate and i want one so bad,

Had a monster burger at tgi on saf 12 oz was awesome lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

All the best buddy!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Yeh pizza is off the menu for me now too mate and i want one so bad,
> 
> Had a monster burger at tgi on saf 12 oz was awesome lol


Morning!

I would love a dominossss hmm cheat meal Saturday


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Morning!
> 
> I would love a dominossss hmm cheat meal Saturday


cheat meals?

what is this blasphemy! :nono:


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

All the best mate will keep track

p.s please stop all this Pizza \ Burger talk im getting hungry


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SlimFat said:


> cheat meals?
> 
> what is this blasphemy! :nono:


im allowed i dont eat carbs in the week haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So legs today,

calf raises, a weight that i can manage 20 reps with then 10 sec rest and another 20 ect till I reach 100 reps

seated calf raises same as standing one till i get to 100

Leg ext x 3

leg press x 3

single leg iso ext x 3

thigh curl seated x 3

flat thigh curl wide then narrow width two of each

Im not sure but think i overd did the mtren yesterday at 2ml as i was out of breath all day and woke up in a pool of sweat this morning.

Had my tren e this morning along with another mtren, mast went in yesterday so were all on point now.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

whats the half life on mtren?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> So legs today,
> 
> calf raises, a weight that i can manage 20 reps with then 10 sec rest and another 20 ect till I reach 100 reps
> 
> ...


Used mtren yesterday for one of first times mate on legs, was out of breath squatting too, mtren + hemo rage Ment rest times were about 7 seconds tho lol.

Gna grab body power tickets this wkend u got some freebies on ya stall pal haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Used mtren yesterday for one of first times mate on legs, was out of breath squatting too, mtren + hemo rage Ment rest times were about 7 seconds tho lol.
> 
> Gna grab body power tickets this wkend u got some freebies on ya stall pal haha


Tell me bout it, im usually ok on 0.5ml bilateral but doing 2ml was just abit too much although hit all my PBs without even feeling the weight lol.

Ill be there On sat mate, ill be on the stand here and there but will name a time when ill be there for a good hour so if your down that day come and see me and ill make sure you get well looked after


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> whats the half life on mtren?


Its water base so in you and you can feel it working within 50 mins imo, I think its ony 24hour half life but not sure to be exact but I do know its in and out in a matter of hours hence ed jabs


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Tell me bout it, im usually ok on 0.5ml bilateral but doing 2ml was just abit too much although hit all my PBs without even feeling the weight lol.
> 
> Ill be there On sat mate, ill be on the stand here and there but will name a time when ill be there for a good hour so if your down that day come and see me and ill make sure you get well looked after


I used 0,5ml, and 1ml, and i didn't feel a difference between them In myself

Only got one bottle so will use 1ml back and legs, 0.5ml the rest I recon, not every day tho just when extra tired.

Haha nice that mate I will be on Saturday, I've never been before but going with lads who always go. Was half a joke mate won't expect anything or youl be giving out half your stock to UKM haha!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> I used 0,5ml, and 1ml, and i didn't feel a difference between them In myself
> 
> Only got one bottle so will use 1ml back and legs, 0.5ml the rest I recon, not every day tho just when extra tired.
> 
> Haha nice that mate I will be on Saturday, I've never been before but going with lads who always go. Was half a joke mate won't expect anything or youl be giving out half your stock to UKM haha!


are you talking about mtren or mtren ds mate as i can handle plain mtren at 2ml fine but its the DS that the stron ****e lol,

Its no problem mate ill make sure you all get looked after, there a generous old bunch over there lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> are you talking about mtren or mtren ds mate as i can handle plain mtren at 2ml fine but its the DS that the stron ****e lol,
> 
> Its no problem mate ill make sure you all get looked after, there a generous old bunch over there lol


Mtren mate, got as freebie, wudnt touch DS, I'm strong enough for my body weight as it is, I was nervous to use mtren haha


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Subbed ! I'll be following this one, good luck mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just thought id add that iv not started the peptides yet as i am holding a lot of water in my feet and hands and want that to settle down first.

TBH this hyge that im on atm is so good I may even save the peptides for a rainy day lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Chest and biceps today and struggling to type lol.*

*
*

*
incline fly x 3*

*
inc partial smith press with the stoppers 3" from chest, moving a dead weight x 3 sets*

*
seated hammer press partial movement from lockout to half way back x 2*

*
giant set, crossovers from top pulley, switching to low pulley then press ups x 2 circuits.*

*
*

*
Preacher curls x 3*

*
concentration curls x 3*

*
*

*
This was all for biceps as they get a full beasting with triceps on mondays aswel*


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In! Few days late 

Crack on Andy :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

best of luck m8


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just a quick note, started D-Hacks clen today and am shaking and cramping like mad on ONLY 40mcg, ive had good clen in the past and even pharma clen years ago but this stuff is amazingly strong lol, i Usually take 140-160mcg but i dont reckon ill be getting over 80mcg of this stuff lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just a quick note, started D-Hacks clen today and am shaking and cramping like mad on ONLY 40mcg, ive had good clen in the past and even pharma clen years ago but this stuff is amazingly strong lol, i Usually take 140-160mcg but i dont reckon ill be getting over 80mcg of this stuff lol


A mate said the same, he's had to half the tabs lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i got dhacks clen will try 120mcg saturday  dont seem to get much shake if any at 80mcg  unless that sounds like a bad idea lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i got dhacks clen will try 120mcg saturday  dont seem to get much shake if any at 80mcg  unless that sounds like a bad idea lol


Try 40 first sam believe me they are strong, then have 80 the next day if you feel ok and go up from there.

Ive had lots of clen over the years and fairly used to them but these are rocket fuel lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> A mate said the same, he's had to half the tabs lol


That doesn't surprise me mate lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Try 40 first sam believe me they are strong, then have 80 the next day if you feel ok and go up from there.
> 
> Ive had lots of clen over the years and fairly used to them but these are rocket fuel lol


ye already on 80mcg ill just leave it 80mcg for a week or so


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye already on 80mcg ill just leave it 80mcg for a week or so


well done to you mate, is this d-hacks clen your talking about, I can handle my clen but dont think ill be going over 80 lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye dhacks lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Id give you a rep for that but it wont let me, im all out and shooting blanks lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Today was delts and triceps*

*
*

*
Super set machean press with upright cable rows x 3*

*
drop set lat raises, 3 drops 10 reps each x 3*

*
seated lat raises with thumbs facing the floor to hit the side caps x 3*

*
shrugs x 3*

*
cable high pulley xovers for traps/rear delts*

*
*

*
second triceps session of the week so only 2 excerises.*

*
wide grip tricep extensions x 3*

*
tricep dips x 2*

*
*

*
As for my cycle I said that everything im using is BSI but actually the mast e is fusion pharma that I had bought last year, I had 2 bottles unopened, Had 2ml in quad on Monday and the pip has been that bad I can hardly walk lol, anyway Ive replaced that with BSI ones now and binned the fusion ones.*

*
The fusion gear I used last year definitely did work but the pip was bad then too on the fast rip but manageable but the mast e was just not worth it this time and I want maximum gains at any cost * 

*
so far everything seems to be going well, definitely putting size on, weight is up but wont be able to tell how accurately it is until my next body fat reading as I am holding water in my feet and ankles..*


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> *Today was delts and triceps*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


In on shoulders today, so ill give that a blast!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> In on shoulders today, so ill give that a blast!


what did you think to last weeks one? Im gona do that 100 rep set every week, my delts actually look bigger from that one workout lol, Or maybe its the massive amounts of aas im taking lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> what did you think to last weeks one? Im gona do that 100 rep set every week, my delts actually look bigger from that one workout lol, Or maybe its the massive amounts of aas im taking lol


The 100rep drop set was brutal, but loved it, that's staying in my workout now. I've always wanted good side delts. And with that exercise I feel I can develop mine well.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> The 100rep drop set was brutal, but loved it, that's staying in my workout now. I've always wanted good side delts. And with that exercise I feel I can develop mine well.


cool, dont do them every week though mate although i tend to do drop sets every week on side lats and some other side lat movement, best excersises by far for delts :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Shoulders for me today? What's this 100 rep move? I'll add them in tonight


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Shoulders for me today? What's this 100 rep move? I'll add them in tonight


Its brutal mate 1 set drop set 100 reps, not something you do every day but it french fries them delts


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

How's it going? Gear kicking in?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> How's it going? Gear kicking in?


yes mate most defiantly, getting spontaneous erections now and for an old git like me with ED thats a big deal lol.

Just struggling a little with water weight but slowly getting it under control and once i drop that ill look alot better.

Having to cut some slits in my t-shirts as they are getting too small for my arms lol..


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Today was arm day.*

*
rope ext x 3.*

*
dumbell skull crushers on flat bench x 3*

*
tricep dips x 3 *

*
standing upright rope ext x 3*

*
cabe tricep kickbacks x 3*

*
dumbel bicep curl incline bench x 3*

*
preacher curl x 3*

*
hammer curls x 2*

*Carbs more or less back out of the diet now just post workout only and a banana before bed on pre workout nights.*

*
Chat meal on saturdays as normal.*


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> *Today was arm day.*
> 
> *
> rope ext x 3.*
> ...


what cheat you have this week? couple of more weeks till pics up?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> what cheat you have this week? couple of more weeks till pics up?


I had my cheat meal on the Sunday morning this week, full English with extra eggs, still cut the fat of the bacon though, habits never die lol..

This was an unusual one for me very realy go for that its usually Chinese or burger/steak chips ect


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Legs today*

*
standing claf raises, 100 reps x 1*

*
seated calf raises, 100 reps x 1*

*
leg extention x 3*

*
leg press x 3*

*
one leg lunges off a bench x 3*

*
seated thigh curl x 4*

*
stiff leg deadlift x 2.*

*meals still the same, carbs are out now except pwo but consume quite a bit then, pwo consists of 2.5 scoops of hydro whey with 2 scoops of pro fuel in and 2 x monsterbars "Activlab museli bars"*


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hydro whey! You flash bugger, I've never had anything past 80% whey haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Hydro whey! You flash bugger, I've never had anything past 80% whey haha


If you buy the protein discount card for £20 it gives 50% off on the ON site plus 10% cash back from topcashback and you have a premium tub of hydro for £40 

Activlab are looking into bringing a version out soon so that will be even better for me


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> If you buy the protein discount card for £20 it gives 50% off on the ON site plus 10% cash back from topcashback and you have a premium tub of hydro for £40
> 
> Activlab are looking into bringing a version out soon so that will be even better for me


the guy who made protein discount card.. rick hall trains at my gym,my training partner is close mates with him.. guys a monster..real nice guy too

Ill just stick to my 5kg cheapo impact bags for now haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> the guy who made protein discount card.. rick hall trains at my gym,my training partner is close mates with him.. guys a monster..real nice guy too
> 
> Ill just stick to my 5kg cheapo impact bags for now haha


The card is a good idea he came up with and has saved me a ton of cash, i bet the hydro isnt that much more expensive is it though mate especialy if just used pwo it lasts for ages and the bcaa's and eaa.s are of the chart


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bought mine off ebay about £44 i think


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> bought mine off ebay about £44 i think


I always get scared buying supps of ebay with all the fake stuff going round, I guess 90% is legit but i just feel safer buying it off the site after i got sold some bunk gaspari amino's once


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> bought mine off ebay about £44 i think


just checked, thats the 1kg one your taling about, the cheapest on ebay is still £58 but you can get it for £40 with the card and cashback site


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I got the 1.5/6kg one! Just looked and seen one for 44.99


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I got the 1.5/6kg one! Just looked and seen one for 44.99


How about this....

http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/protein-shakes/whey-protein/hydrolysed-whey.html

1kg £29.99

I've never really looked into it, not massively mainstream, yet.

Andy, what's the true benefits, in your opinion?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> How about this....
> 
> http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/protein-shakes/whey-protein/hydrolysed-whey.html
> 
> ...


I was gonna get that but not for me unflavoured!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> I was gonna get that but not for me unflavoured!


Unflavoured sucks d ick, I despise it lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Unflavoured sucks d ick, I despise it lol


Now if it came in cherry bake well!

The in hydro has loads of bcaa and stuff in as well.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> How about this....
> 
> http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/protein-shakes/whey-protein/hydrolysed-whey.html
> 
> ...


Hi mate cant comment on the quality as cant see too much on my phone but 2 things stand out, 1 unflavoured would be a big turn off for me and then the orice for 2kg is £20 more than ON hydro which is the best of the best with it having peptide boded amino's


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

You running keto mate? That shoulder workout looks good gonna try that on my next shoulder session


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> You running keto mate? That shoulder workout looks good gonna try that on my next shoulder session


Its not really keto mate, on training days I have carbs pwo and the night before i have a banana and thats it for carbs, fats arnt high but somewhere in the middle, I super dose on amino's and thats where i get my energy from.

Yes the shoulder workout is nasty, i do it every other week at the moment, its due tomorrow


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

The sleepless nights are kicking in now and all other usual tren sides, sweating like a pig, cant sleep for sh1t and when i do finally fall asleep im that out of breath in my sleep i make a right noise and end up with the mrs waking me up with an elbow in the back... Had to resort to the sofa last night just to get a few hours.

It makes me laugh all these BSI put down threads you see, Ive had NO pip, its 110% working and better than anything else ive had lately so all these horror stories are either bunk coppies or just full of sh1te because there just loosing there own sales.

Body fat test and weigh in on Wednesday the 1st, pics and results will go up on Thursday morning, im up a good 9lbs from last one 3 weeks ago and hopefully dropped a % or 2 body fat, I think I have but will know for sure come Wed 1st


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> The sleepless nights are kicking in now and all other usual tren sides, sweating like a pig, cant sleep for sh1t and when i do finally fall asleep im that out of breath in my sleep i make a right noise and end up with the mrs waking me up with an elbow in the back... Had to resort to the sofa last night just to get a few hours.
> 
> It makes me laugh all these BSI put down threads you see, Ive had NO pip, its 110% working and better than anything else ive had lately so all these horror stories are either bunk coppies or just full of sh1te because there just loosing there own sales.
> 
> Body fat test and weigh in on Wednesday the 1st, pics and results will go up on Thursday morning, im up a good 9lbs from last one 3 weeks ago and hopefully dropped a % or 2 body fat, I think I have but will know for sure come Wed 1st


I'm very lucky to get a decent nights kip, so I feel your pain!


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

hey andy. hope everything is going well.

im guessing hydro is best pwo?

is wpc best for inbetween meals or is a protein blend a better option?

what a protein card?

questions questions lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

tony10 said:


> hey andy. hope everything is going well.
> 
> im guessing hydro is best pwo?
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, it depends on your goals, i personaly only drink whey isolate besides bed time when i have a blend or casein.

The protein card is a card you can buy for about £20 and it gives you discount codes to use every order for a year, you soon get your money back


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Today arms. feeling a little leaner and bigger now, truth will be told come weigh in and body fat test on wednesday, stats and pics will be up thursday 

Tricep dips x 3

strait bar bicep curl x 3

overhead cable v-bar tricep extentions x 3

ez bar narrow grip bicep curls x 2

EZ bar skull crushers x 3

seated dumbell one arm bicep curls x 2

single arm rope ext x 3


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the stats mate!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Legs today, appetite not been the best over the last couple of days, I usually get like this when on orals but on the up side i think it has helped lean me out whilst staying the same weight.

Body fat check tomorrow and ill put results up Thursday and take pics friday morning to match.

some small changes going down with the cycle, Im changing the mtren ds for mtren/test so knocking out the d.bol for 4 weeks as I feel im getting too big and want to go more down the cut line, I do think i am getting leaner but want to look harder and dryer and i think this will help.

also i was planing on taking the peptides 3 x ed but everything else in the cycle feels so strong im just cutting back and doing 4iu hyge in the am then peptides diner time and night time with another 2iu of hyge at night time


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Also would like to add im still snoring like an elephant of this tren E, the mrs is getting well ****ed off no matter where i go in the house everyone can still here me lol.

Ive not told her its the tren or she will make me stop it and the gains are just too awesome for me to do that


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Also would like to add im still snoring like an elephant of this tren E, the mrs is getting well ****ed off no matter where i go in the house everyone can still here me lol.
> 
> Ive not told her its the tren or she will make me stop it and the gains are just too awesome for me to do that


lol oh dear


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

She loves you, she will put up with it haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> She loves you, she will put up with it haha


she has no choice Alan, passports and honeymoon tickets are locked in my safe lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> she has no choice Alan, passports and honeymoon tickets are locked in my safe lol


.....that reminds me, not picked up my tickets yet!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

OK so had my weighin yesterday and bodyfat done, In the last 3 weeks ive gained 13lbs and lost 1% body fat so Im happy with that, some of the 13lbs will be water though as I am still holding some, started taking aldactone last night to drop some water.....This bunk BSI stuff everyone is going on about is something else  ..

Progress pics going up tomorrow after Ive trained in the morning


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

So what is your %BF now mate? How do you do your measurements? With calipers?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Onwards & upwards...keep at it Andy! :thumb:

1% bf drop in 3 weeks great work. Those Mexican Chicas are gonna looove you!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> So what is your %BF now mate? How do you do your measurements? With calipers?


yes mate someone does them for me with calipers, they are only as reliable as the person using them though and the quality of the callipers, they cost a couple of grand and cost £500 to calibrate every 6 months.

Im now at 14% body fat, 190lbs and 5"5 tall, but as I was told on the test in reality im much lower than that because when my leg and calf measurement go in the total reading shoots up, upper body im single figures


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Onwards & upwards...keep at it Andy! :thumb:
> 
> 1% bf drop in 3 weeks great work. Those Mexican Chicas are gonna looove you!


I would of been happy to have stayed the same bodyfat to say ive put 13lbs on, And yes I will soak up the love


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Are you still using Poliquin products, which one do you find most effective?

I know that's a broad question as it depends on what I would want to use one of their supps for, but as they seem so expensive I'd like to get the best one. If there is one.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yes mate someone does them for me with calipers, they are only as reliable as the person using them though and the quality of the callipers, they cost a couple of grand and cost £500 to calibrate every 6 months.
> 
> Im now at 14% body fat, 190lbs and 5"5 tall, but as I was told on the test in reality im much lower than that because when my leg and calf measurement go in the total reading shoots up, upper body im single figures


If I remember right quite a few months ago you posted a picture of yourself and you quoted your bodyfat which seemed way too high (around 25% if I remember right?) for the way you looked. You looked really lean and way way below your measured % BF!

You must have an odd distribution of bodyfat though, carrying alot on your legs. I wish I was a bit more like that - I always hold my BF around my waist and lower back.:sad:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Mate I thought the tren E was crap in comparison to tren A.

But can stop you snoring get to boots, nytol anti snoring throat spray. Works


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Mate I thought the tren E was crap in comparison to tren A.
> 
> But can stop you snoring get to boots, nytol anti snoring throat spray. Works


Ill give a try mate thanks  @Bull Terrier yes my leg and calf measurement shoot the total reading up, the pics im about to put up are now at 14% but its more like 11% if you tale the leg readings out


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

we need some pics!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> we need some pics!


just emailed you mate, need you help lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> just emailed you mate, need you help lol


lol ill take a look* 1min


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Here we go



Dont use that camera again its fked up lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Here we go
> 
> View attachment 119825
> View attachment 119826
> ...


haha tell me bout it, he was bragging how it cost him £800 when my iphone takes better pics too lol.........Thanks mate 

oh and to compair these are the first 2 pics, I think i do look tighter and bigger "Hopefully" lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Only one thing more to add...some Gold Trophies mate!!! :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Only one thing more to add...some Gold Trophies mate!!! :thumb:


Its all about the trophies mate, ill try get a few pics with the female sponsored athletes tomoro in Liverpool and will definitely get some good ones with some nice chickas at bodypower :thumb:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Enjoy your last remaining days as a single man.............

:lol:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Enjoy your last remaining days as a single man.............
> 
> :lol:


haha I can touch as long as I dont look, or something like that anyway lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking very good mate, excellent progress, look a lot bigger than your weight


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Looking very good mate, excellent progress, look a lot bigger than your weight


Thanks mate, I suppose its all about the illusion, Im sitting bang on 190lbs now but I am a short a55 standing at 5'5 small i mean tall lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate, I suppose its all about the illusion, Im sitting bang on 190lbs now but I am a short a55 standing at 5'5 small i mean tall lol


Lol mate, I'm 5'6 so I feel your pain!

We all carry our weight different, I was 205lbs on Mondays weigh in and look no where near as good as you


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol mate, I'm 5'6 so I feel your pain!
> 
> We all carry our weight different, I was 205lbs on Mondays weigh in and look no where near as good as you


what body fat are you sitting at though mate, upper body wise Im arround 11% but my leg reading shoots the total reading up to 14%.

I also have a reading of 162lbs lbm


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> what body fat are you sitting at though mate, upper body wise Im arround 11% but my leg reading shoots the total reading up to 14%.
> 
> I also have a reading of 162lbs lbm


I haven't had it done for ages mate so couldn't say, I'm not as lean as I usually am TBH and certainly not 11% like you, if i was to hazard a guess then I'd say probably 15-16% realistically (Not UKM fantasy readings!!) LOL

Think my legs are like yours, tend to hold more fat on them so would probs shoot the reading higher.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> I haven't had it done for ages mate so couldn't say, I'm not as lean as I usually am TBH and certainly not 11% like you, if i was to hazard a guess then I'd say probably 15-16% realistically *(Not UKM fantasy readings!!) LOL*
> 
> Think my legs are like yours, tend to hold more fat on them so would probs shoot the reading higher.


Haha you got to love some of the UKM Fantasy readings lol, 7% when your actually 20+ lol makes me laugh


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Haha you got to love some of the UKM Fantasy readings lol, 7% when your actually 20+ lol makes me laugh


Lol yeah! "Need advice to get my abs out, I'm currently around 7%" Pmsl


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

How is it possible your abs are showing and mine ain't you beast lol

Looking better every day mate!! Cant wait to see the end results :thumbup:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> How is it possible your abs are showing and mine ain't you beast lol
> 
> Looking better every day mate!! Cant wait to see the end results :thumbup:


Lol I have really thick abs so they stick out all year round, even when i have a gut i still have abs, this is why my mrs calls me beatle belly from the mearkat advert lol..

It makes me laugh but also winds me up and spurs me on lol, she is very critical which is good imo


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Lol I have really thick abs so they stick out all year round, even when i have a gut i still have abs, this is why my mrs calls me beatle belly from the mearkat advert lol..
> 
> It makes me laugh but also winds me up and spurs me on lol, she is very critical which is good imo


Well your looking better all the time. The muscle gain and drop in fat is superb!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Well your looking better all the time. The muscle gain and drop in fat is superb!!


Thanks mate I have my own theories on why this is possible "Besides the copious aas" lol you know how I feel about amino dosing


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate I have my own theories on why this is possible "Besides the copious aas" lol you know how I feel about amino dosing


Well I'm certainly going to find out after my honeymoon how this process works


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

Better late than never, I arrive ! Lol

How did you find the Mtren DS m8 ? That's something i'm really looking forward to using, I still using the Tren Xtreme which I adore tbh. I like the idea of the tren and dbol tbh


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Better late than never, I arrive ! Lol
> 
> How did you find the Mtren DS m8 ? That's something i'm really looking forward to using, I still using the Tren Xtreme which I adore tbh. I like the idea of the tren and dbol tbh


Its defo done its job mate, Im having it 6 x ew tho for site growth, Not sure if its down to the dbol or something else so im switching to mtren/test from monday to see if it makes a difference "its basicly ds without the dbol"

Im really happy with the cycle so far, ive not put this much muscle mass on in such a short time for along while 

Oh the pumps of the ds are amaizing, especialy as ive been doing them all in my triceps 6 x ew lol im permanently pumped


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Its defo done its job mate, Im having it 6 x ew tho for site growth, Not sure if its down to the dbol or something else so im switching to mtren/test from monday to see if it makes a difference "its basicly ds without the dbol"
> 
> Im really happy with the cycle so far, ive not put this much muscle mass on in such a short time for along while
> 
> Oh the pumps of the ds are amaizing, especialy as ive been doing them all in my triceps 6 x ew lol im permanently pumped


Yeah I love the MTren as a PWO, the aggression I get from it is wicked, I been jabbing my quads with it, so if there is potential for site growth from Mtren DS i'll be sticking that in my biceps  Glad you getting some excellent gains though.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking huge in your tagged pictures from that mr Liverpool mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Looking huge in your tagged pictures from that mr Liverpool mate


Thanks mate, alot has changed in a reletivly short time since then, started taking 250mg dnp ed and also 2 days prior the mr liverpool im on one spirodalactone ed before bed to drop water, am down 10lbs since sunday, tightened right up and my aim now is to look sharp for bodypower 

Struggling with appetite atm I think its to do with the high doses of orals im having as that usually always happens to me


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

right so to update its been a strange prpductive yet non productive week this week.

1. ive managed to drop a great deal of water and look alot tighter but dont look any smaller.

2. the dnp has been making me quite sick, ivr thrown up twice ed ed this week except yesterday.

3. appetite is at an all time low, theres not much i can eat, just the thought of having a meal makes me sick...

Todays diet will be an anticatabolic detox type diet and im hoping for it to bw like this.

pwo 2 scoops of hydro whey, 2 scoops of pro fuel and 2 master bars.........that came back up 10 mins ago.

meal 1 ; which i am now going to skip should be 6 whole eggs, will substitute with amino tablets up until diner time,

meal 2 ; 150g prawns, salad, 1 boiled egg.

meal 3 ; 200g chicken

meal 4 ; 2 turkey burgers "300g" brocolie.

meal 5 ; casein shake and banana.

Ill be munching on amino tablets through the day to tr stay as anabolic as possible whilst still giving my stomach time to rest.

Ill also be taking digestive enzymes by solgar with every meal..

Had enough with dnp now, its done its job and any more use would be detrimental so just on T3 and T4


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

was it dhacks 250mg tabs? i have some 125mg ones if u wanna try those? being sick on them is bad. my **** was like mount vesuvius when i tried it lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> was it dhacks 250mg tabs? i have some 125mg ones if u wanna try those? being sick on them is bad. my **** was like mount vesuvius when i tried it lol


thanks mate but they were the dhacks 125mg ones, i was just taking 2 ed as ive always been ok with that, anyway ive dropped 10-13 lbs this week so its done its job and hopefully my appetite will be back up to speed in the next few days..

It breaks my heart to throw up that expensive hydro whey lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> thanks mate but they were the dhacks 125mg ones, i was just taking 2 ed as ive always been ok with that, anyway ive dropped 10-13 lbs this week so its done its job and hopefully my appetite will be back up to speed in the next few days..
> 
> It breaks my heart to throw up that expensive hydro whey lol


haha ye annoying. your not allergic or anything to them?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You're doing great - that's so obvious, but maybe just stop the dnp for 24 hours & give yourself time to recover?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> You're doing great - that's so obvious, but maybe just stop the dnp for 24 hours & give yourself time to recover?


Ive stopped them full stop as of today John, it doesnt feel healthy and i know when to step back


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> haha ye annoying. your not allergic or anything to them?


I was fine the first time last year, it mint not even be them it might be the anavar as i remember i felt a bit sick last time i had high doses of them..

Hopefully stopping the dnp today will bring everything back into line


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> thanks mate but they were the dhacks 125mg ones, i was just taking 2 ed as ive always been ok with that, anyway ive dropped 10-13 lbs this week so its done its job and hopefully my appetite will be back up to speed in the next few days..
> 
> It breaks my heart to throw up that expensive hydro whey lol


lol oddly enough im feeling sick as a parrott now too, and I just drank my protein blend, and im sitting here going "no no no , it's not coming back, no no no" lol The power of positive thinking matched with the fact I am a tight fisted mofo and won't waste my protein ! lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol oddly enough im feeling sick as a parrott now too, and I just drank my protein blend, and im sitting here going "no no no , it's not coming back, no no no" lol The power of positive thinking matched with the fact I am a tight fisted mofo and won't waste my protein ! lol


haha but there comes a point where there is no other option, it always makes it worse if youve just poped 100mg var, t3 and t4 too cos your wondering if it actually had time to get into your system lol


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> haha but there comes a point where there is no other option, it always makes it worse if youve just poped 100mg var, t3 and t4 too cos your wondering if it actually had time to get into your system lol


oh god if that was me then i'd duct tape my mouth shut ! lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just a quick update, first off, ive got my appetite back now :thumb: so back on plan for good meals although staying clear of red meat for a while.

big push to look good next week for bodypower, Changing mtren ds for mtren+ "no dbol" as of monday and doing 2ml ed for the first week and then onto 1ml ed 7 x ew for the rest of the cycle.

I want to rock up to bodypower with 20" lean guns


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just a quick update, first off, ive got my appetite back now :thumb: so back on plan for good meals although staying clear of red meat for a while.
> 
> big push to look good next week for bodypower, Changing mtren ds for mtren+ "no dbol" as of monday and doing 2ml ed for the first week and then onto 1ml ed 7 x ew for the rest of the cycle.
> 
> I want to rock up to bodypower with 20" lean guns


what they measuring in at now?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> what they measuring in at now?


think there bout 19.5 cold mate, not sure when pumped...............God i love mtren lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha mate they are pretty big. i think mine have shrunk haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> haha mate they are pretty big. i think mine have shrunk haha


It is possible doing what we have been doing with you that you may loose say half an inch but they probably look better for it as that half of an inch would of been of fat


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye they do look better. 19.5 is massive though hopefully me and chris are gonna come up for a training session soon if the stars align and we are all free one saturday


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye they do look better. 19.5 is massive though hopefully me and chris are gonna come up for a training session soon if the stars align and we are all free one saturday


Ya will def pop up for a training session but a sat might be a prob as I work every sat but 1 a month Sunday's gd or can leave after 12.30 on a sat


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

when u away for honey moon andy?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye they do look better. 19.5 is massive though hopefully me and chris are gonna come up for a training session soon if the stars align and we are all free one saturday


Thats cool mate im usualy quiet on saturdays, theres only 2 classes that run upstairs that i have to see through....

I have to warn you though a love to dish the pain, blood and guts style lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:



> Thats cool mate im usualy quiet on saturdays, theres only 2 classes that run upstairs that i have to see through....
> 
> I have to warn you though a love to dish the pain, blood and guts style lol


i smell a challenge. go for nandos/insert chicken restaurant after?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> when u away for honey moon andy?


I go away on the 23rd june mate for 2 weeks, depending on how long it takes you to get down i can fit a late session in just before we close starting at 3;00 one sat


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I go away on the 23rd june mate for 2 weeks, depending on how long it takes you to get down i can fit a late session in just before we close starting at 3;00 one sat


i go away week after as well i hope (if missus finishes school in time) might be able to do saturday 8th june or Saturday 15th as missis birthday is on 12th june so one weekend ill have to keep free. @Got2getlean either good for u?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i go away week after as well i hope (if missus finishes school in time) might be able to do saturday 8th june or Saturday 15th as missis birthday is on 12th june so one weekend ill have to keep free. @Got2getlean either good for u?


I'll check mate think the 15th is my sat off I'll find out to day

Andy can u send post code of gym I'll have a look at distance see how long it will take


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> I'll check mate think the 15th is my sat off I'll find out to day
> 
> Andy can u send post code of gym I'll have a look at distance see how long it will take


its quite far mate lol i had a look before! mission


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> its quite far mate lol i had a look before! mission


Well tbo your ****ing miles away from me as well lol

But can't be as far as last time I spent nearly 8 hours driving lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Well tbo your ****ing miles away from me as well lol
> 
> But can't be as far as last time I spent nearly 8 hours driving lol


its here https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?client=safari&oe=UTF-8&q=keighley+yorkshire&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x487b8d49572dc413:0x798bfbe9317fad63,Keighley,+West+Yorkshire&gl=uk&ei=Lu2MUZzSCsGr0gWy9YC4DA&ved=0CJIBELYD


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Well tbo your ****ing miles away from me as well lol
> 
> But can't be as far as last time I spent nearly 8 hours driving lol


wonder if i could get day insurance and share the drive with u


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> wonder if i could get day insurance and share the drive with u


Not a prob mate work insurance  so can drive not the Renault tho lol I'd be fck from driving that lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> wonder if i could get day insurance and share the drive with u


it takes me 2.5 hours to get to Birmingham when i go to bodypower doing an average of 100- 120mph lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> its here https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?client=safari&oe=UTF-8&q=keighley+yorkshire&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x487b8d49572dc413:0x798bfbe9317fad63,Keighley,+West+Yorkshire&gl=uk&ei=Lu2MUZzSCsGr0gWy9YC4DA&ved=0CJIBELYD


Fck  just had a look it's 3.15 mins from me add an hour to get to your's  long day out lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> its here https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?client=safari&oe=UTF-8&q=keighley+yorkshire&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x487b8d49572dc413:0x798bfbe9317fad63,Keighley,+West+Yorkshire&gl=uk&ei=Lu2MUZzSCsGr0gWy9YC4DA&ved=0CJIBELYD


or to be more precise lol

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?client=safari&oe=UTF-8&q=keighley+yorkshire&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x487b8d49572dc413:0x798bfbe9317fad63,Keighley,+West+Yorkshire&gl=uk&ei=Lu2MUZzSCsGr0gWy9YC4DA&ved=0CJIBELYD


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Not a prob mate work insurance  so can drive not the Renault tho lol I'd be fck from driving that lol





El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> it takes me 2.5 hours to get to Birmingham when i go to bodypower doing an average of 100- 120mph lol


i drove it to london and back on wednesday was ok LOL didnt overheat or anything! 

haha the volvo t5 would do it no probs but cost me about 300 quid in fuel


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i drove it to london and back on wednesday was ok LOL didnt overheat or anything!
> 
> haha the volvo t5 would do it no probs but cost me about 300 quid in fuel


Haha no !! Just no !

If u don't have a new car I'll take the gf car  amazing on fuel


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Haha no !! Just no !
> 
> If u don't have a new car I'll take the gf car  amazing on fuel


na i wont have new car by then need to save some more money booooo lol misses wants a holiday +_+ zzzzz


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> na i wont have new car by then need to save some more money booooo lol misses wants a holiday +_+ zzzzz


Haha I just booked a holiday in Egypt for November lol

Oh better leave andys journal

I'll check with work and drop u a text


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Haha I just booked a holiday in Egypt for November lol


nice mate. i wanted to go on a cruise but all the ships come back to the med in the summer so not sure where to go :/ was thinking croatia maybe. make sure u stash up on gear in egypt lol


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

Just a quickie Toro, how do you dose your tren extreme? Pre workout?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Just a quickie Toro, how do you dose your tren extreme? Pre workout?


No mate I use mtren DS pwo and recently this week changed to mtren/test "Basicly ds without the dbol.

Ive been doing tren e for the first 5 weeks this is the first week ive switched to tren ex and am doing 1ml 2 x ew.

On a different note as an update I said I was holding a LOT of water well ive been taking measures to combat that and am now down 15lbs "Of water" and look ALOT tighter just intime for bodypower


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> No mate I use mtren DS pwo and recently this week changed to mtren/test "Basicly ds without the dbol.
> 
> Ive been doing tren e for the first 5 weeks this is the first week ive switched to tren ex and am doing 1ml 2 x ew.
> 
> On a different note as an update I said I was holding a LOT of water well ive been taking measures to combat that and am now down 15lbs "Of water" and look ALOT tighter just intime for bodypower


like ur posing vid lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> like ur posing vid lol


Thanks mate, Im hoping to be better next time i set on stage though.

I know its a little irrelivent to the jurno but ill put them on here too, Maybe it is relevent cos its what im aiming to come back to after an 11 year retirement from comps


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate, Im hoping to be better next time i set on stage though.
> 
> I know its a little irrelivent to the jurno but ill put them on here too, Maybe it is relevent cos its what im aiming to come back to after an 11 year retirement from comps


from what i have seen u will come in better than then!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> from what i have seen u will come in better than then!


Thanks mate im hyped to pu all the hard work it takes in


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How long til you get married mate?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> How long til you get married mate?


22nd June mate so not long now


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just a quick update and pic., been hammering the cardio and upped mtren/test to 2 ml ed and really tightened up this week ready for bodypower


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just a quick update and pic., been hammering the cardio and upped mtren/test to 2 ml ed and really tightened up this week ready for bodypower
> 
> View attachment 121335
> 
> ...


so far the change is these two pics today verses the first pic 4 weeks ago, you should be able to tell which the before and after is lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bloody hell lol

good going mate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Four weeks...it just gets better & better! :thumbup1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Four weeks...it just gets better & better! :thumbup1:


Thanks John and Sam, im on a mission now for a possible photoshoot that i may have to do in 4 weeks, tbh id be happy to do it tomorrow but i want to get a little more off and more vascular


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

got to take my hat of to you, thats a great transformation.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Thats mad in 4 weeks mate well done


----------



## Muzza1875 (Dec 25, 2012)

Well done mucker hard work is paying off.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work mate!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thats mad in 4 weeks mate well done


The next 5 weeks is when the magic happens, upping the mtren/test mix to 2ml ed so ill be on 1g test, 400mg mast e, 300mg mast p, 2ml tren extreme and 30mg halo ed.

Diet is going to be on point as I think I have to do a photo shoot in 4 weeks time.

All I can say is thank god for bsi lol


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Great changes already!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I had to Ditch my BSI .. Went to AP and PC . Prop n tren and results doubled. Not saying they dont contain product but Im not using it again.

But seriously looking improved so much water loss


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> I had to Ditch my BSI .. Went to AP and PC . Prop n tren and results doubled. Not saying they dont contain product but Im not using it again.
> 
> But seriously looking improved so much water loss


Thanks mate, its strange how mixed the reviews are, people either hate it or love it, ive a few friends down the gym on it too and there all happy so god knows lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate, its strange how mixed the reviews are, people either hate it or love it, ive a few friends down the gym on it too and there all happy so god knows lol


they all contain product, but mate i can promise you, i have old batch, new batch, stuff inbetween and they were all to me - underdosed

swap to something else at the same dose and watch an increase of results.. i did


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> they all contain product, but mate i can promise you, i have old batch, new batch, stuff inbetween and they were all to me - underdosed
> 
> swap to something else at the same dose and watch an increase of results.. i did


I believe you mate but im really happy with the gains im making of this cycle, im having high doses so maybe thats why i can feel it working good for me, The main thing i like is i havnt had pip off anything so i can jab a couple of times a day, Im in love with the mtren/test pre workout, my ticeps have come right on with it.

ive used AP, fusion, pro chem and pharma, I didnt rate AP, fusion was good but really bad pip and pharma is limited to having blends


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Todays update isnt a good one.

I was up all night last night with the ****es and vomiting "Possible food poisening"

Anyway I was going to carb up today but for the first time in years ive not been able to eat hardly anything, ive managed to stomach 3 creatine bars, a bowl of honey hoops, 1 baked potato and one protein shake....

The sickness stopped this morning but the runs have been every 10 mins since the early hours of the morning.

Im trying to drink a lot but feel dehydrated due to the runs so I wont be taking my spiricdolactone tonight as i should be dry enough all be it maybe looking flat.

Ive gone through one and a half packs of imodium and its not made much difference "Maybe feel a little better over the last 30 mins".

If my stomach lets me ill have a good load of simple carbs in the morning to try fill back out.

Protein today so far is an all time low of about 100g and probably not even absorbed that but im gona starve this one out today and keep drinking water and hope for a fresh start tomorrow.

If anyone is at body power ill be on the activlab stand between 12-1;00 no matter how I feel ill be there 

On a positive note i just did a fart and no sh1t came out


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Todays update, well the sh1ts have stopped tank god, still got a dicky tummy though, just threw my potein shake back up a min ago and cant face my eggs so no food till dinner time, Although its good for getting lean a=its at that stage now where im worried about loosing muscle mass.

Took a few pics at bodypower so il stick them up for a bit of entertainment more than anything else.

wasnt too happy how i looked, was lean but flat from not getting the food down.





Planning on going down and having a session with Jason corrick in the next few weeks, great guy and always full of good advice


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lady on phil heaths arm is nice. not quite as nice as lu though :wub: lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice pics mate, & those women!!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> lady on phil heaths arm is nice. not quite as nice as lu though :wub: lol


Lu is cool girl, so full of energy she makes me feel tired after about 30 mins lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Lu is cool girl, so full of energy she makes me feel tired after about 30 mins lol


Haha. My Missus is like that too bouncing off the walls! :bounce:

Looking great though andy!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

another bad update today, last night was a nightmare with the sh1ts and been sick.

Had to pull over in the car on the way home and throw up and at the same time sh1t myself and had to take the drive hope in the stench.

Had bad runs all night and threw up half way through the night, once i was sick everything settled down and I got some sleep.

Eating to my needs today not my diet so stodgy food that i can keep down, had 4 potato waffles and 3 fried eggs on this morning, just about to have a beef butty then got a turkey butty for tea. also have a banana and bag of nuts on stand by in case i feel up to it.

On the upside i dropped 12lbs last night and looked competition ready today lol, to a point it has done good but anymore and i will start eating into muscle and i dont want that..

I may put some pics up on Thu if im still feeling lean


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> another bad update today, last night was a nightmare with the sh1ts and been sick.
> 
> Had to pull over in the car on the way home and throw up and at the same time sh1t myself and had to take the drive hope in the stench.
> 
> ...


damn what u reckon it is? u stopped the dnp? sounds bad though make sure to look after yourself!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> damn what u reckon it is? u stopped the dnp? sounds bad though make sure to look after yourself!


I would normaly be worried but my boss was up last night with the same thing so im guessing its just a bug.... yeh i stopped dnp a few weeks back now mate,not training till thu now so hopefully things l settle down


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I would normaly be worried but my boss was up last night with the same thing so im guessing its just a bug.... yeh i stopped dnp a few weeks back now mate,not training till thu now so hopefully things l settle down


not nice though  did ur bosses welts settle down? I am gonna start diluting with 1.5ml of bac water now


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is the vomiting/sh!tting intense when it happens, almost like you have no warning?

Might be that fooking Novo virus, hope it isn't but sounds as if it could be.

Still, get the sicknesses out of the way...then you'll be ready for the big day!!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> not nice though  did ur bosses welts settle down? I am gonna start diluting with 1.5ml of bac water now


yes mate hes totally fine with it now, not even a mark


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Is the vomiting/sh!tting intense when it happens, almost like you have no warning?
> 
> Might be that fooking Novo virus, hope it isn't but sounds as if it could be.
> 
> Still, get the sicknesses out of the way...then you'll be ready for the big day!!!


yes mate its very intense, do you know people who have had this, does it have to be treated with antibiotics if it is?

Ill do some research and if theres no improvement by the end of the week ill book in with docs


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I had it a few years ago & it took a while to go...but fVck me it was nasty.

Just up the fluids & electrolytes really, but then I'm sure you know all this. 

Charcoal Tablets from H&B will help a bit, they settle the stomach...(turns your shit black)


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I had it a few years ago & it took a while to go...but fVck me it was nasty.
> 
> Just up the fluids & electrolytes really, but then I'm sure you know all this.
> 
> Charcoal Tablets from H&B will help a bit, they settle the stomach...(turns your shit black)


yeh mate im electrlyte tablets and drinking plenty, washing hands ect, just read up on it and if it is that then its just a waiting game, Ill see howi feel in a few days


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Update. Back in the gym, sickness 95% gone now.

Felt good to get some blood pumping with a few super sets and drop sets.

Gear changes, Ive stopped the var now and switching to 30mg halo as of today and changed the mtren ds for mtren+test "Basicly mtren ds without the d.bol." and also upped the dose to 1ml 5 x ew.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

not long till your off to meeexico now!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> not long till your off to meeexico now!


Less than 4 weeks mate fly on 23rd July.

Possible photo shoot and training session with Jason Corrick on the Wed before i fly so its time to pull my finger out once again lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Less than 4 weeks mate fly on 23rd July.
> 
> Possible photo shoot and training session with Jason Corrick on the Wed before i fly so its time to pull my finger out once again lol


have a wicked time! I off the week after you. Cannot bloody wait!!!! no emailing you i guess haha


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Glad you're feeling much better....you'll have a great time I'm sure. 

8 weeks til I go away...counting the hours too!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> have a wicked time! I off the week after you. Cannot bloody wait!!!! no emailing you i guess haha


yeh think its best i take the 2 weeks fully off eh, dont think mrs El Toro would be too happy with me lol......she says im even banned from facebook for 2 weeks lol, we shal see :devil2:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Glad you're feeling much better....you'll have a great time I'm sure.
> 
> 8 weeks til I go away...counting the hours too!


Thanks mate, are you going to Thailand again lol, you must of really liked it there last time haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yeh think its best i take the 2 weeks fully off eh, dont think mrs El Toro would be too happy with me lol......she says im even banned from facebook for 2 weeks lol, we shal see :devil2:


haha. ill have fire a sh1t ton of questions over before u go then lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> haha. ill have fire a sh1t ton of questions over before u go then lol


Nah ill see, aslong as the hotel has wifi ill be able to do my mails cos the mrs has m.e so gets tired easy and has to have a nap round diner time lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate, are you going to Thailand again lol, you must of really liked it there last time haha


Yup!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey guys sorry for the sporadic updates but its been a little like my training, On and off with this bug ive had.

Ive gone 5 days with no problems and this morning its back again although only mild this time and im still able to eat good food "Just finished Turkey and broc meal".

Ive stumbled on a few things over this illness and one major thing ive found for me personally is that my body reacts really well to simple carbs in the form of fruit, ie apples and bananas particularly.

I seem to be getting leaner i think and bigger at the same time and alot lot harder since i started Halo last Wednesday "This ped is going to be a staple in any cut from now on"...

Im going to concentrate on good eating today and skip training then blast thu,fri and sat hard "Ill try get some pics up thu".

Next bio test on 5th june so we shall see what the figures are but over all i think im looking good especially to say diet and training hasn't been as on point as I would of liked.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just a suggestion but I think these probiotics can help with gut problems. Dunno that much about them tbh, but perhaps some might help?

http://www.medicinenet.com/probiotics/article.htm


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Just a suggestion but I think these probiotics can help with gut problems. Dunno that much about them tbh, but perhaps some might help?
> 
> http://www.medicinenet.com/probiotics/article.htm


Thanks John yeh I already use solgar digestive enzymes and they are great, this is a bug though rather than a digestive problem but its near enough all sorted now.

really can not believe how well im looking since i upped my mtren+ to 1ml ed ive got veins everywhere but still look full to the point of popping/dry and hard...Im really looking forward to the next 3 weeks coming up to my photo shoot


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks John yeh I already use solgar digestive enzymes and they are great, this is a bug though rather than a digestive problem but its near enough all sorted now.
> 
> really can not believe how well im looking since i upped my mtren+ to 1ml ed ive got veins everywhere but still look full to the point of popping/dry and hard...Im really looking forward to the next 3 weeks coming up to my photo shoot


sounds like everything is going well! Veins everywhere? i want some!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> sounds like everything is going well! Veins everywhere? i want some!


haha its since i upped the mtren to 1ml 5 x ew, wish id of done it earlier lol 

Ill try get some progress pics up on Thu if my training partner is ere


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Todays update, the runs and sickness is back but surprisingly with all the gear im on im still managing to improve.

I think ive got harder

And leaner despite everything..

Ringing up this aft for test results of a sample i sent off, maybe need some antibiotics.

Heres a few pics

From this morning anyway


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking tight! Changes loads in couple of weeks!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow your shoulders in pic 3...is this real!!!! :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Guys to sat diet and training havnt been 100% for nearly 2 weeks im happy with the outcome.

I just think to myself what would I be like if I was at 100%


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks Guys to sat diet and training havnt been 100% for nearly 2 weeks im happy with the outcome.
> 
> I just think to myself what would I be like if I was at 100%


are you ill again as well andy????


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> are you ill again as well andy????


yeh mate it came back again yesterday and was sick twice whilst training today, its a strange one cos i was fine for a good 4-5 days.

going to ring for the results of my sample this aft then mint have to book in and get some antibiotics to sort it out.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Andy, really, don't push yourself too hard.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

weird mate not heard of something coming back like that


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Bugs suck don't they pal, got salmonella in Egypt haha, hit gym first day back today had my **** nipped on every set. Looking well too, lost all ur water face I see haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Bugs suck don't they pal, got salmonella in Egypt haha, hit gym first day back today had my **** nipped on every set. Looking well too, *lost all ur water face I see haha*


yeh lol there always something good to come out of things lol, ive lost enough now though and need to start eating good food soon or i will be eating away at my hard earned muscle lol......salmonella thats one of the worst arround, takes a good 7 days to clear


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> weird mate not heard of something coming back like that


my mum ex nurse told me to mention something called Diverticulitis when i go tomorrow to my appointment


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Andy, really, don't push yourself too hard.


Im not mate, im training at 70% and only eating when i feel i can, all ive had today is a pwo shake, 5 creatine bars "Seems to be the only thing i can eat" and 5 eggs for breaky, non of which would of absorbed


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Hope your on the mend mate! Your looking the nuts though!!

I'm back on the old routine, haha, just pulling back the six lbs I put on a whilst I was away


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Hope your on the mend mate! Your looking the nuts though!!
> 
> I'm back on the old routine, haha, just pulling back the six lbs I put on a whilst I was away


Thanks mate yeh know what it was now it was a new med i was put on 4 weeks ago, all the sides match so i didnt take it last night and am noticeably better today.

got an appointment with the specialist next week to discus meds and im going to suggest they keep me on whats worked for the last 5 years.

Will probably be asked for a blood test though so any ideas for excuses not to take it the please feel free to give me ideas "They will admit me when they see my rbc" lol..

You l soon get it back off mate then just give us a shout when your ready and we will go onto phase 2


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> my mum ex nurse told me to mention something called Diverticulitis when i go tomorrow to my appointment


 Diverticulitus can be nasty. Its an intestinal condition. Pretty much put paid to Brock Lesnar's mma career as he was never the same after surgery for this.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Diverticulitus can be nasty. Its an intestinal condition. Pretty much put paid to Brock Lesnar's mma career as he was never the same after surgery for this.


yeh i did a lot of research on it but i think like i say its just a new med i started 4 weeks ago, dont know why the docs have to go changing meds when they are working just fine "If its not broke dont fix it"


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Diverticulitus can be nasty. Its an intestinal condition. Pretty much put paid to Brock Lesnar's mma career as he was never the same after surgery for this.


Well I'll bet he's glad you replied!! :lol:

Yes it can be 'nasty' but in many case it isn't, like so many things. It's when there are 'pockets' that form in the Colon.

This explains it well:

http://www.medicinenet.com/diverticulosis/article.htm


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Well I'll bet he's glad you replied!! :lol:
> 
> Yes it can be 'nasty' but in many case it isn't, like so many things. It's when there are 'pockets' that form in the Colon.
> 
> ...


 Haha. Lesnar is getting bigger than his mma days again though 

Im sure it would take a lot more to hold El Toro back though!! Glad to hear your feeling a bit better mate.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Haha. Lesnar is getting bigger than his mma days again though
> 
> Im sure it would take a lot more to hold El Toro back though!! Glad to hear your feeling a bit better mate.


Thanks mate and yeh ur right its all one big challenge and I always win, I wouldnt want it to come too easy


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Finaly time to give a positive update...

The sicness and runs have stopped

For the last 3 days, although still a struggle

To get all my food down i am back to getting proper nutrition.

Pulled a

Body fat reading of 9% yesterday

Although feeling a little flat im starting to fiill back out again with periodic carb loads....

In all not quite there but back on the right track.

Here is a few

Pics taken this morning


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Finaly time to give a positive update...
> 
> The sicness and runs have stopped
> 
> ...


Looking epic mate!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i want some periodic carb loads. like pie loading preferably 

looking great mate!

Shoot soon then, sun sun sun!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Looking epic mate!!!


thanks Alan just wait to see what i look like on the photo shoot after ive filled up my muscles and drop water, still looking a little flat there "For me anyway lol"


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i want some periodic carb loads. like pie loading preferably
> 
> looking great mate!
> 
> Shoot soon then, sun sun sun!


its been great sam, pancakes on a night 3 x ew with banannas and granola pre work out... ohhh what a treat lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> its been great sam, pancakes on a night 3 x ew with banannas and granola pre work out... ohhh what a treat lol


haha, that sounds amazing. would be epic with some calorie free chocolate sauce :tongue:

oh well more broccoli for me


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> haha, that sounds amazing. would be epic with some calorie free chocolate sauce :tongue:
> 
> oh well more broccoli for me


haha oh and i forgot the yogurts too  Its amaizing what you can get away with and still look better when your so depleted lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> haha oh and i forgot the yogurts too  Its amaizing what you can get away with and still look better when your so depleted lol


what sort of yoghurt 

will i ever get some carbs plzzz pretty please!!!!!! haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> what sort of yoghurt
> 
> will i ever get some carbs plzzz pretty please!!!!!! haha


haha not till you finish your cut or get to where you want to be, mint add a little in the last week before you go away to re fuel glycogen stores and make you look full.

you will have to remind me when its your final week


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> haha not till you finish your cut or get to where you want to be, mint add a little in the last week before you go away to re fuel glycogen stores and make you look full.
> 
> you will have to remind me when its your final week


your away i think during my last week! im not to bothered about carbs really if i avoid them i dont crave them!

whats the best yoghurt as they have a lot of sugar dont they? i liked those total 0% fat ones but i guess they were full of sugar lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> your away i think during my last week! im not to bothered about carbs really if i avoid them i dont crave them!
> 
> whats the best yoghurt as they have a lot of sugar dont they? i liked those total 0% fat ones but i guess they were full of sugar lol


I just have activia ones, ive got to a stage where i can get away with things i shouldnt really be having, infact they make me better...

Im still preppin whilst im away mate its been cleared by the mrs lol...shes happy cos i bought her a bike this morning


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I just have activia ones, ive got to a stage where i can get away with things i shouldnt really be having, infact they make me better...
> 
> Im still preppin whilst im away mate its been cleared by the mrs lol...shes happy cos i bought her a bike this morning


ooo what u get her


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ooo what u get her


I got her a baby blade 400

And im getting a CBR 600RR got my first of 4 lessons booked the week i get back lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I got her a baby blade 400
> 
> And im getting a CBR 600RR got my first of 4 lessons booked the week i get back lol
> 
> View attachment 123815


sweet looks really nice.

i want one ;( lol

u got all ur leathers etc? ull have to get 2 sizes depending if ur getting bigger or cutting


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> sweet looks really nice.
> 
> i want one ;( lol
> 
> u got all ur leathers etc? ull have to get 2 sizes depending if ur getting bigger or cutting


Ive got boots, gloves and jacket, will wear jeans.

Thats only the baby 400 for her but im looking for something like this beast 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HONDA-CBR-600-RR-3-RED/300911921268?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D8186000630573141586%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D171046691462%26


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ive got boots, gloves and jacket, will wear jeans.
> 
> Thats only the baby 400 for her but im looking for something like this beast
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HONDA-CBR-600-RR-3-RED/300911921268?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D8186000630573141586%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D171046691462%26


thats really nice  can get some epic bikes/cars for decent money at the moment its crazy!

u watched any of the IOM TT racing this week. fk me amazing


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> thats really nice  can get some epic bikes/cars for decent money at the moment its crazy!
> 
> u watched any of the IOM TT racing this week. fk me amazing


I know hers, the black one cost me £1500 and im looking to spend up to 4k on mine.........Mine always has to be better lol 

Just need to pass this flamin test, if all goes well on my 4 lessons ill be passed by July 24th giving me a good 2-3 month this year before i have to put it away


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> thats really nice  can get some epic bikes/cars for decent money at the moment its crazy!
> 
> u watched any of the IOM TT racing this week. fk me amazing


And yeh the IOM TT feckin immense, them fellas have some huge balls lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

update, 1.5 weeks out from photo shoot and traing session with Jason Corrick.All casbs out as from tomorow, quick bacl load on wed night and a clean cheat meal sat and small bacl load sunday night...no carbs mon, carb up all day tue and have the shoot on wed


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> update, 1.5 weeks out from photo shoot and traing session with Jason Corrick.All casbs out as from tomorow, quick bacl load on wed night and a clean cheat meal sat and small bacl load sunday night...no carbs mon, carb up all day tue and have the shoot on wed


have a good week mate!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> have a good week mate!


Thanks buddy ive got to keep my sh1t tight this week lol.

Look out for the pics of the GSXR on ere after the weekend mate, ill try get a vido so you can hear it lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks buddy ive got to keep my sh1t tight this week lol.
> 
> Look out for the pics of the GSXR on ere after the weekend mate, ill try get a vido so you can hear it lol


oh yessss! im sure it will be music to my ears  and an annoyance to my missus as i nag her to let me have one :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

12 days to go mate!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> 12 days to go mate!


I know mate its all coming too fast lol, cant wait though


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> oh yessss! im sure it will be music to my ears  and an annoyance to my missus as i nag her to let me have one :lol:


buy her something then she cant say anything, that always works for me lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Coming round fast now mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Everything ok mate, no update for a few days.

You feeling 100% yet bud?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Everything ok mate, no update for a few days.
> 
> You feeling 100% yet bud?


Hi mate yeh im good, well on and off tbh, appetite suffering a little.

I playing around with carbs and watching my body closely now, looking full and vascular again but wont be putting any more pics up now till the photo shoot.

trained chest and biceps today, super sets and high reps, felt good 

Everything is sorted for the wedding now so its just a case of smashing this last week of training, learing a few bits of Jason the doing the grueling 3 hour photo shoot on Wed  ...THEM MEXICO BOUND


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hola Senor! :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Hola Senor! :thumb:


Hola mi Hombre


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

¿Tiene algún tipo de esteroides

A useful phrase!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> ¿Tiene algún tipo de esteroides
> 
> A useful phrase!


haha I dont even thibk id have to ask when they see me walk in lol..

TBH i was going to fill my boots but now I can get this BSI at a good price and am more than happy with it Im not going to bother.

Ill probably stock up on sleeping pills though


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea, dunno what Spanish is for "Fuvk off you don't need any, you're big enough" :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> haha I dont even thibk id have to ask when they see me walk in lol..
> 
> TBH i was going to fill my boots but now I can get this BSI at a good price and am more than happy with it Im not going to bother.
> 
> Ill probably stock up on sleeping pills though


BSI Mtren.... talk to me 

I've "acquired" some and i'm not too sure if its G2G etc.

I think you was one of the first on here to start using it earlier on this year, was there different batches/colours ??

Thanks in Advance x


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> BSI Mtren.... talk to me
> 
> I've "acquired" some and i'm not too sure if its G2G etc.
> 
> ...


Which one are you going to use mate, ive had mtren, mtren ds and am currently on a whopping dose of mtren+ at 2ml 5 x ew... My arms are pumped all the time always getting comments on how big they are of people.

All have worked well for me it just comes down to your source and how well you trust them


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Yea, dunno what Spanish is for "Fuvk off you don't need any, you're big enough" :lol:


how about

Joda de usted son bastante grandes "Fuk off you big bastard" lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Which one are you going to use mate, ive had mtren, mtren ds and am currently on a whopping dose of mtren+ at 2ml 5 x ew... My arms are pumped all the time always getting comments on how big they are of people.
> 
> All have worked well for me it just comes down to your source and how well you trust them


Haven't used it yet mate, its going away until the dark nights come back lol

But its the Mtren DS - BRIGHT RED!

I'm fairly lean, so was thinking slin pin for Bi's or Pecs. You think thats a good idea?

LOL, wish mine were pumped all the time. Then they'd look a good 11 inches constantly


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Haven't used it yet mate, its going away until the dark nights come back lol
> 
> But its the Mtren DS - BRIGHT RED!
> 
> ...


Yeh slin pins are fine mate, you will get a great pump.

Theres two ways to do it either once a week 0.5ml bilaterally building up to 1ml bilaterally for a good pump work out or if you want permanent size gains it has to be done in the same muscle ed or at least eod.

I put all mine in my triceps cos they can never be too big lol.

on the day of my photo shoot ill be putting 0.5ml long head of tricep and 0.5ml outer tricep.

0.5ml each trap and 0.5ml each pec 

I should look like the hulk that day haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Yeh slin pins are fine mate, you will get a great pump.
> 
> Theres two ways to do it either once a week 0.5ml bilaterally building up to 1ml bilaterally for a good pump work out or if you want permanent size gains it has to be done in the same muscle ed or at least eod.
> 
> ...


Biceps it is 

Tried triceps last year, couldnt get it right and just kept poking my self with needles :lol:

Have some green body paint on hand, would be a laugh!

Red stuff G2G.....?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Biceps it is
> 
> Tried triceps last year, couldnt get it right and just kept poking my self with needles :lol:
> 
> ...


yeh mate it sounds g2g, you will know on your very first session mate anyway.

Triceps is only good if you have 3 clear heads that you can individually jab at, Ive got a natural split peak on my biceps so thats why i haven't used it there incase it messed with the aesthetics.tried it once and could hardly straiten my arm after lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yeh mate it sounds g2g, you will know on your very first session mate anyway.
> 
> Triceps is only good if you have 3 clear heads that you can individually jab at, Ive got a natural split peak on my biceps so thats why i haven't used it there incase it messed with the aesthetics.tried it once and could hardly straiten my arm after lol


Yeah thats true enough, roll on November 

Well you would have 3 clear heads you freak, I dont pmsl


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah thats true enough, roll on November
> 
> Well you would have 3 clear heads you freak, I dont pmsl


haha you cant beat a good horse shoe lol...you wont be dissapointed mate ive had a few other lads try it and they all go mad for it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> haha you cant beat a good horse shoe lol...you wont be dissapointed mate ive had a few other lads try it and they all go mad for it


Excellent.

30/45 mins pre workout you think?

Getting my monies worth today aren't i :tt2:


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking great in your avi mate..... :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Spragga said:


> Looking great in your avi mate..... :thumb:


Thanks mate that was about 3 weeks ago, looking a ot better now 

will put up fresh photos once ive done my shoot on Wed and get the prints back


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Another great training session this morning, upped the halo to 50mg ed and 20 mg of that is taken pre workout.

will do 50mg ed now up till wed to raise my rbc and bring out more vascularity


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

This one is for you @Sambuca Turn up the sound and listen to that scorpion exhaust


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> This one is for you @Sambuca Turn up the sound and listen to that scorpion exhaust


Oh yes!!!!! Sounds epic. Can imagine any neighbour ls getting annoyed with u revving up haha. Music to my ears though


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So these are the last pics ive taken all depleated and ready to drop water and carb up, the next pics you see will be from the shoot when i get them back


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

chilisi said:


> 50mg ?? Hows your BP and aggression?
> 
> I tried 20mg m1test and 10mg halo the other day. Felt very aggressive, kind of agitated all day. Didn't like it to be honest!


BP is fine temper is under control but feel like i could tip at any point lol, only tomorrow again on 50mg for the photo shoot then i can lower it down to finish my cycle by the end of the week. then 4ml of sust 350 before i go on honeymoon to keep thing working :thumb:

carbed up today on 30 potato waffles lol did it as an experiment but i feel awesome, going to have a good breakfast tomorrow then snack on choc and creatine bars all day so i have a nice flat stomach for the shoot.......feeling confident at this point


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Have fun Tomoz mate!!!

Enjoy the sun next week ;-)


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Looking immense mate!! Nearly the wedding day big man!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Nice mate. Pics going up on here once taken?


Yeh mate the pics hopefully will be up before i go to mexico on sunday if not then first thing when get back.

I should have some pics up today hopefuly of the actual training session with Jason corrick but the photo shoot ones looked feckin fantastic if i do say so myself lol, i was dry to the bone, full up and very vascular from the halo.........was even told i could have a career in modeling lol "They will be up asap" when i get them


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Have fun Tomoz mate!!!
> 
> Enjoy the sun next week ;-)


Thanks Sam yesterday was better than awesome but really tiring, Jason put me through my poaces and the 4 hour shoot after killed me off lol, could only manage a tricep workout this morning. wont train now till i get to mexico if i do there at all


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Looking immense mate!! Nearly the wedding day big man!


Thanks Alan just wait till you see the photo shoot, all these pics was me depleted lol......Last day at work today then all the fun begins and also a well earned rest


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Come on less chit chat !! Get those pics up !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

don1 said:


> Come on less chit chat !! Get those pics up !


X2

I need a wànk


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

don1 said:


> Come on less chit chat !! Get those pics up !


haha waiting to get the ones from the shoot back from the photographer, hopefully before i go away, he has to crop them and put his name on them ect.

The training photos with Jason corrick will hopefully be up today as soon as my mate emails me them over...

best things come to those who wait and with out been big headed the photo shoot ones look sh1t hot :thumb:


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> X2
> 
> I need a wànk


Too early for a **** lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> haha waiting to get the ones from the shoot back from the photographer, hopefully before i go away, he has to crop them and put his name on them ect.
> 
> The training photos with Jason corrick will hopefully be up today as soon as my mate emails me them over...
> 
> best things come to those who wait and with out been big headed the photo shoot ones look sh1t hot :thumb:


I'm sure they look the bee's knee's mate.

Nothing wrong is being big headed, vanity is part of this game isn't it.

Great work with @Sambuca btw, looking well!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure they look the bee's knee's mate.
> 
> Nothing wrong is being big headed, vanity is part of this game isn't it.
> 
> Great work with @Sambuca btw, looking well!


thanks mate and your right, its easy to come over the wrong way on the net though sometimes.

yeh Both Sam and chris that im looking after on ere are doing really well and everything is going to plan, I only tell guide them what to do but they put the hard work in and reap the rewards


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hows things el toro ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Two days left mate...& I'm really looking forward to seeing your latest pics - bet you look great!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> thanks mate and your right, its easy to come over the wrong way on the net though sometimes.
> 
> yeh Both Sam and chris that im looking after on ere are doing really well and everything is going to plan, I only tell guide them what to do but they put the hard work in and reap the rewards


put all the hardwork in and eat all the birthday cake :lol:

Love all the input I get from you! cheers 

how you feeling today? can u move any parts of your body :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Two days left mate...& I'm really looking forward to seeing your latest pics - bet you look great!!


Thanks john ive seen them before they were cropped and i dont impress easy and i think they are ace 

Really hoping to get them back and up tomorrow or its going to be a long 2 weeks wait to finish the jurno off lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> put all the hardwork in and eat all the birthday cake :lol:
> 
> Love all the input I get from you! cheers
> 
> how you feeling today? can u move any parts of your body :thumb:


haha i plan to eat everything in sight sam lol.

yesterday was weird I had a big breakfast of granola and fried egg sandwich "5 eggs"

Then all I had was a few master bars driving down and some chocolate through the shoot to bring the veins out, didnt want to eat too much to keep my stomach flat.

Anyway after the shoot the activlab owner shouted me to a 16oz steak with all the trimmings, we went our own way home and 3 junctions down the motorway I was still that hungry I stopped for KFC lol.Then got home had 4 lots of cheese on toast and a casein shake before bed lol...

gona enjoy the food in mexico, do a mini cut "4 weeks" ie zero carbs when i get back to give a me a lean base to work on then build some muscle size


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> hows things el toro ?


Great mate, am aching all over from my back session with 2 x mr universe Jason Corrick yesterday followed by a 4 hour photo shoot..pics will be up as soon as i get them, hopefully before i go away 

Then time to build build build


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

OK guys so the training pics have come in with me and 2 x mr universe Jason corrick blasting a back session, the photo shoot ones will take a little longer to come but least this will keep you going lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Some great pictures mate, gym looks well kitted out.

Roll on these photo shoot pics!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> haha i plan to eat everything in sight sam lol.
> 
> yesterday was weird I had a big breakfast of granola and fried egg sandwich "5 eggs"
> 
> ...


oh yes!!! lots of good food ;D i like the master bars as well spot on! cheese on toast but with marmite on is unreal nom nom. looking forward to the shoot pics. also what did you get up to in your training session?

Im looking forward to after holiday too and getting some size on. cant wait to see what you have in store for me! hopefully ill be able to stay leanish as well ;D


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Some great pictures mate, gym looks well kitted out.
> 
> Roll on these photo shoot pics!!


The gym is spot on mate its like maize theres like 3 different buildings full of kit lol.

good sesh


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> oh yes!!! lots of good food ;D i like the master bars as well spot on! cheese on toast but with marmite on is unreal nom nom. looking forward to the shoot pics. also what did you get up to in your training session?
> 
> Im looking forward to after holiday too and getting some size on. cant wait to see what you have in store for me! hopefully ill be able to stay leanish as well ;D


every excersise is on the photos mate, we did deads first 12 reps, 10, 8 then 6 building up the weight.

then pulldowns and all other machines 4 sets of 12 each


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> every excersise is on the photos mate, we did deads first 12 reps, 10, 8 then 6 building up the weight.
> 
> then pulldowns and all other machines 4 sets of 12 each


didnt see all those pics!

are you completely ruined? haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> didnt see all those pics!
> 
> are you completely ruined? haha


yeh mate i cant move my lats lol, no training now till mexico


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok so pics finally ere


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome mate!!!

:thumbup:  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This is what Awesome is!!!

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks guys im happy with them....now time to get fat lol...

Theres some more taken of me in a bike "R6" but its at the hq waiting to have products and logos put on them


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Some great pics mate!!

Now enjoy eating lots of food


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Good pics! Sure it was a fun day  enjoy the weekend!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well that's it for now I guess Andy...so have a great day tomorrow, & a fantastic honeymoon.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Have a great wedding day big man and an amazing honeymoon!!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys, back from mexico now and my plans is to do a 3 week de tox and stabilize bodyfat levels then slowly work my way towads a building phase that should start in august after my next lot of blood tests


----------

